# Medici – Dec 2009 to Aug. 14, 2012



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Almost a year ago a girl decided she didn’t want her rats anymore, her older boys, and she was putting up ads saying she couldn’t afford food or formula for her baby, so Jenny/Crumbilina went and picked them up for me. They told us Spazz the blue boy was a year old, and the black boy Galileo was 18 months, but after meeting them and observing them we decided they were both about 20 months of age. They were both hungry and dehydrated and gorged themselves on Harlan blocks their first night, and drank half a bottle of water. Spazz was thin, and had mites, and was very shy with squinty eyes. I already had a girl named Spaz so he was quickly renamed Medici.


















Jenny kept them for 9 days and her excellent care really helped Medici fill out. Eventually he became bigger than his stocky brother LOL










Medici was always a timid boy and would creep up to me for comfort from all the Scary Things, even though I was one of them.


















The next step in these boys lives was meeting neutered Rufus and the 2 spayed girls. What a happy family for awhile.
Sadly lovely cheery little 1 year old Johari developed some serious issues…Medici comforting her the night before I took her in. Such a sweet sweet boy, a real rat’s rat. He never trusted me, and every Out time he was frightened of me to start, but then would sneak up to lie beside me…I couldn’t touch him or he would squint his eyes, and leave the vicinity. So I had to be happy with what he let me have


























He much preferred to observe from afar with his limpid eyes.










29 months old, fat, old and HED but no tumours or respiratory issues…what a blessing. He was happy with his family.










Then the dreaded late onset PT struck









He finally let me cuddle him and stroke him and kiss him, and he seemed to really enjoy it. This pic was taken about 15 mins before he quietly stopped, while lying beside me.









Sweet boy, thank you for the cuddles...finally.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss  I am glad you took him in and gave him the life he truly deserved


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

My tears welled up at the end....rip little one


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

I admire your strength. It seems that you have to post these beautiful memorials far too often due to just how many rat lives you've saved. I would be a complete mess.


----------

